# Verbesserungshilfe/-tip



## matschi (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe folgendes "Problem" und leider sind meine AI künste noch nicht wirklich ausgereift. ich habe hier unser Vereinslogo als vector erhalten (welche aber leider in den letzten 15jahren immer wieder von leuten "bearbeitet" wurde)
daher wollte ich mal fragen wie ich den am besten weider soweit flott bekomme das man ihn auch wieder zum Plotten benützen kann (was angeblich laut druckerei nicht möglich ist da die ebenen zu wild durcheinander sind)

für Tips & ratschläge bin ich dankbar
matschi


----------



## smileyml (11. Mai 2009)

OMG und das in doppeltem Sinne.
Einmal erschreckt micht deine Ignoranz gegenüber der Netiquette bzgl. Groß- und Kleinschreibung.

Und fast noch schlimmer ist das Logo vermurkst worden. Um alles korrekt zu machen, darfst du keine Konturen verwenden und keine weißen Flächen (wie rechts bei der spitzen Nase) haben, die eigentlich einen Freifläche sind.

Da das ganze zudem noch etwas unrund gezeichnet ist, solltest du es ganz neu mit dem Zeichenstift-Werkzeug und "ordentlichen" Bezierkurven zeichnen. Dadurch umgehst du auch hässliche Ecken.

Zu den oben erwähnten Punkten solltest du dir mal "Objekt-Umwandeln" (um die Kontur als Fläche umzuwandeln) und den Pathfinder zum Zusammenfügen und voneinander Abziehen von Flächen anschauen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## matschi (11. Mai 2009)

Ups, sorry normal achte ich auf sowas. 
Danke für den Hinweis, wie gesagt wurde das damals zur Gründung entworfen und nachdem sich leider jede Menge Leute
am Logo zu schaffen gemacht haben, ist das jetz das Ergebnis das ich bekommen habe.
Leider war das auch meine Befürchtung das ich an einer totalen Restaurierung nicht drum rum komme, aber nun hab ich Gewissheit!

matschi


----------



## joobie (7. Juni 2009)

@matschi
Kannst Du Euer Logo vielleicht alss JPG oder so einbetten? Ich gehe hier nur von mir selbst aus und kann Dir nur sagen, dass eine ZIP-Datei, die nur eine Grafik beinhalten soll, für viele (mich eingeschlossen) etwas zu umständlich ist.

@smileyml
Dein Erschrecken gegenüber Matschi's Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist witzig. Ich habe mir die zip-Datei zwar nicht angeschaut, aber Matschi ist nicht verantwortlich für Deinen Misserfolg in Hinsicht auf Nächstenliebe. Ich weiß nicht wer Du bist, aber ich bin sicher dass Du eine nette Person bist. Du musst Dich nicht an irgendwelchen grammatischen Ausrutschern aufhängen, um Deine Einsamkeit hervorzuzheben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Juni 2009)

joobie hat gesagt.:


> Du musst Dich nicht an irgendwelchen grammatischen Ausrutschern aufhängen, um Deine Einsamkeit hervorzuzheben.


Wir haben hier eine Netiquette, und wir achten hier auch darauf dass diese eingehalten wird. Teil eben dieser Netiquette ist auch ein Paragraph welcher die Vergewaltigung der deutschen Sprache, inklusive Vernachlaessigung der auf jeder handelueblichen Tastatur vorfindbaren Shift-Taste, untersagt.
Und daran dass smileymls Username in fetten Lettern dargestellt wird sollte auch erkennbar sein dass er hier als Mod durchaus das Recht hat Leuten mit dem Zollstock auf die Finger zu kloppen.

Also: Augen auf beim Eierkauf.


----------



## smileyml (7. Juni 2009)

@joobie: Eine Vektorgrafik als Bild einbetten macht genauso wenig Sinn, wie dein geistreicher Kommentar bzgl. meiner Person.

...aber jeder denkt soweit er kann.
Grüße Marco


----------



## randdolfm (8. Juni 2009)

Naja, wie dem auch sei - es ist zwar bisschen durcheinander, aber im Grunde doch noch recht überschaubar.. (hatte schon schlimmeres) Kannst hier mal schauen, wie es aussieht, wenn man Konturstärke+Flächen zusammenfasst - vielleicht ist es ja eine Vorlage für die Weiterverarbeitung.. Die unschönen / unrunden Ecken solltest Du halt noch anpassen..

In diesem Sinne - (denke eine Nachzeichnung lohnt sich vielleicht trotzdem) -
randdolfm

http://www.aloha-boardtattoos.com/igel/Renn-Igel.rar


----------



## joobie (14. Juni 2009)

Also gut. Ich habe vielleicht ein kleines Bisschen überreagiert als ich oben geantwortet habe - jedoch mein Punkt war und ist immer noch, dass der OP nicht in das typische Raster jener "yo yo zeig mirma dem lössung aba plözzlich"-Typen fällt. Netiquette ist ja schön und gut, sie hat ihren Platz, und ich bin der Erste der den Kopf schüttelt wenn ich schlechte Grammatik oder Großschreibung sehe. Hier jedoch handelte es sich um Ausrutscher (meines Erachtens), wie ich oben auch sagte, und nicht um jemanden, der ein "OMG Du Ignorant" verdient. Eine schlichte Notiz hätte genügt.

Also, um alle Vorwürfe gegen mich aufzugreifen:
- Mod oder nicht, ich fand Marco's Reaktion nicht angebracht.
- Meine Reaktion war auch überzogen - sorry dafür.
- Vektor als Raster exportieren: ich hatte Illustrator gerade geschlossen und wollte helfen, jedoch nicht alles wieder öffnen usw. Eine Pixelgrafik, die man einfach im Browser anschauen kann, wäre für Demozwecke gut gewesen.

Cheers und nun zurück zum Thema mit dem Thread


----------

